# Will GrubHub Punish us for not Delivering During a Cat 4 Hurricane?!



## WildflowerRunner (Mar 4, 2018)

Weird question. I have blocks scheduled for Thursday afternoon, but it appears we could have a cat 3 or 4 hurricane coming in Thursday morning, and I'm in the direct line of fire as of right now. Considering we're most likely going to lose power - meaning all the restaurants will have to close and no one is going to have access to electronics especially if they want to preserve battery life - and we're facing life threatening weather, will GrubHub give us a break when we cancel our blocks, or are they still going to hit us with penalties and drop our levels for not taking our lives in our hands to deliver Burger King?


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

From experience with driving in a blinding snowstorm in Rochester, where everything was closed due to 3 feet of snow and 30mph winds, Grubhub doesn't give a fat rat's ass about it. They have zero clue about the weather anywhere, since their call center is probably somewhere in Abu Dhabi.


----------



## Goongpad77 (Dec 6, 2017)

Yeah! They are shit company when it comes to stuff like this...it’s all about those stats. All that shit us automated in their system through software. Real human beings don’t even look at these cases. Plus they’re in Chicago! A good reason not to be loyal to this company that treats you like you’re an employee....You do everything right and then you get screwed by their stupid recognition program.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

WildflowerRunner said:


> Weird question. I have blocks scheduled for Thursday afternoon, but it appears we could have a cat 3 or 4 hurricane coming in Thursday morning, and I'm in the direct line of fire as of right now. Considering we're most likely going to lose power - meaning all the restaurants will have to close and no one is going to have access to electronics especially if they want to preserve battery life - and we're facing life threatening weather, will GrubHub give us a break when we cancel our blocks, or are they still going to hit us with penalties and drop our levels for not taking our lives in our hands to deliver Burger King?


I've lived in Galveston/Houston area since 1978. Been through several hurricanes. I would say if you have a cat 3 or 4 possibly hitting you the last thing to worry about is what Grubhub does if you miss a block.

I'd worry about more important things like will I have a car? Or a place to live? Will there be ANY business for weeks after so it won't MATTER what they do?

Have you been through a hurricane? If not, these are your worries, not Grubhub. And if you have, then you should know better than to spend your energy on them. Stop posting and make sure you're ready (supplies, boarding up etc., although if it's close, likely too late anyway)


----------



## Goongpad77 (Dec 6, 2017)

What city are you in? My parents live on the Outer Banks and I live just across the sound on the mainland in Currituck County. I work in Virginia Beach. This thing could very well swing up the coast and rock the Outer Banks. I’m surfing waves from the storm on Hatteras Island today...Just took a break. From experience though it’s still a few days out don’t get in panic mode just keep your eye on the weather.. it could alao swing out into the ocean and never hit land.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

WildflowerRunner said:


> Weird question. I have blocks scheduled for Thursday afternoon, but it appears we could have a cat 3 or 4 hurricane coming in Thursday morning, and I'm in the direct line of fire.


GH doesn't care about the reason you missed a block. You could just cancel the block in advance.

Be safe and get out of the area temporarily before the hurricane hits if you can.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Just do your block. None of the restaurants will be open, so nothing to deliver. Free money.


----------



## WildflowerRunner (Mar 4, 2018)

Goongpad77 said:


> What city are you in? My parents live on the Outer Banks and I live just across the sound on the mainland in Currituck County. I work in Virginia Beach. This thing could very well swing up the coast and rock the Outer Banks. I'm surfing waves from the storm on Hatteras Island today...Just took a break. From experience though it's still a few days out don't get in panic mode just keep your eye on the weather.. it could alao swing out into the ocean and never hit land.


I'm over in Durham. They don't really have a clue what's going to happen here. The spread is like 5-20" of rain or something.



Fozzie said:


> Just do your block. None of the restaurants will be open, so nothing to deliver. Free money.


Can't. I don't live in my region. Plus, you know people are going to try and order and someone's going to leave the tablet running and their generator is going to kick on (they can't function by law on a generator, but a lot of them have them to keep the place cool and the food cold).


----------



## Sodium101 (May 23, 2018)

Work work work


----------



## Uberdaddyo (Jan 3, 2018)

Sodium101 said:


> Work work work
> View attachment 258822


Lol!! Man these companies are something else.

How about stay home and we will pay you. Your safety is more important than some guys groceries


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

If you drop your blocks, you will be penalized. Thats just the way it is.

However, I am on the east coast and I am looking forward in working in this sh*tstorm because customers at least in my area tip very well in storms and bad weather. So bring it.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

I'm sure they watch the news and will understand if you drop your blocks.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Red Cross will deliver


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Grubhubflub said:


> I'm sure they watch the news and will understand if you drop your blocks.


Last winter in Rochester the city was basically closed twice....first for a huge snow storm, second for a huge wind storm (80mph winds). Restaurants were closed all over the city. When I called Grubhub THE THIRD TIME to tell them a restaurant was closed and I couldn't make the delivery, they didn't give a fat rat's ass. Not to sound rude, but if you think GH or any rideshare company cares about YOU then you're a total moron.


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

Solid 5 said:


> Last winter in Rochester the city was basically closed twice....first for a huge snow storm, second for a huge wind storm (80mph winds). Restaurants were closed all over the city. When I called Grubhub THE THIRD TIME to tell them a restaurant was closed and I couldn't make the delivery, they didn't give a fat rat's ass. Not to sound rude, but if you think GH or any rideshare company cares about YOU then you're a total moron.


What about those garbage plate places? I hear they never close. I mean Nicks closes now at 8pm apparently but you know what I mean. I fancy Henrietta Hots, actually. I used to work for a company on a contract that would send me up there often. Loved eating those.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Solid 5 said:


> Last winter in Rochester the city was basically closed twice....first for a huge snow storm, second for a huge wind storm (80mph winds). Restaurants were closed all over the city. When I called Grubhub THE THIRD TIME to tell them a restaurant was closed and I couldn't make the delivery, they didn't give a fat rat's ass. Not to sound rude, but if you think GH or any rideshare company cares about YOU then you're a total moron.


Did you just call them, or did you report through the app that the restaurant was closed?


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

The Jax said:


> What about those garbage plate places? I hear they never close. I mean Nicks closes now at 8pm apparently but you know what I mean. I fancy Henrietta Hots, actually. I used to work for a company on a contract that would send me up there often. Loved eating those.


Those storms were so bad that some of them did close, the ones in the suburbs.



Grubhubflub said:


> Did you just call them, or did you report through the app that the restaurant was closed?


Went to the restaurant...saw they were closed....called support.....talked to Irihadia H., Banldashea Y., Rolidsiaha T., etc........they have no care in the world about the fact a State if Emergency is called....."oh I'm sorry you had to drive through blinding snow to find the restaurant was closed, we will assign another order to you". I shut off the app about 2 seconds after that comment.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Electricity out? Don't worry, order delivery from a restaurant that's also out of power. Also, with gas shortages and/or increased prices, are you going to use the last of your fuel to deliver someones latte?


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Fozzie said:


> Electricity out? Don't worry, order delivery from a restaurant that's also out of power. Also, with gas shortages and/or increased prices, are you going to use the last of your fuel to deliver someones latte?


FYI many restaurants use natural gas or propane and are able to use those to cook and do not required electricity.

However unless they got generators, which many don't, you can only get by maybe a little over a day with freezers and refrigeration, until basically everything thaws out, and you get to the point where you either gotta throw it away, OR COOK IT ALL AND GIVE IT AWAY lol

Some of the best meals I ever had for free lol


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Kodyhead said:


> FYI many restaurants use natural gas or propane and are able to use those to cook and do not required electricity.
> 
> However unless they got generators, which many don't, you can only get by maybe a little over a day with freezers and refrigeration, until basically everything thaws out, and you get to the point where you either gotta throw it away, OR COOK IT ALL AND GIVE IT AWAY lol
> 
> Some of the best meals I ever had for free lol


Agreed.

When the storm passe but the electricity is out, it's always fun trying to find somewhere open to eat. Been there and done that too many times. (did it with Iwa and Iniki in Hawii, Hugo is S. Carolina, and Andrew, Charley, Jeanne, Frances, Ivan and Irma in FL)


----------



## WildflowerRunner (Mar 4, 2018)

In our area, if the power is out and restaurant tries to open on a generator, they get smacked with a huge fine.


----------



## sherry71481 (4 mo ago)

WildflowerRunner said:


> Weird question. I have blocks scheduled for Thursday afternoon, but it appears we could have a cat 3 or 4 hurricane coming in Thursday morning, and I'm in the direct line of fire as of right now. Considering we're most likely going to lose power - meaning all the restaurants will have to close and no one is going to have access to electronics especially if they want to preserve battery life - and we're facing life threatening weather, will GrubHub give us a break when we cancel our blocks, or are they still going to hit us with penalties and drop our levels for not taking our lives in our hands to deliver Burger King?


Yea I worked during almost as bad weather flooded roads closed down roads called support let them know they said don't worry yet I was kicked off for too many dropped orders due to not moving fast enough in dangerous weather I can never get a person to actively helped me with being wrongfully blocked either!


----------

